# Live find disaster



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Libby passed her eval for TN task force 1! I'm so excited, she had some major dog aggression, we had to work hard to get over. She did awesome on her eval. She had to go through agility, rubble, drive and hunt tests to pass. Now to teach her to bark, she naturally has a passive alert, and is a very quiet dog.

Looking at a year of training, hopefully we will be ready then for deployment. She will do live find search, and follow up with hrd recovery with Greta.  proud of my girls!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!!!

She can happily have all my dogs "Barks" Lol!


----------

